# AMD Rewardsaktion The Division 2 Gold Edition Freischaltproblem



## joejitzu (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo ,
ich hatte mir letztes Jahr einen Ryzen gekönnt. Anbei war die Promotionaktion WWZ und The Division 2 Gold Edition. Habe die Spiele im AMD Reward freischalten können aber nicht mit den Konten( Epic & Ubisoft ) verknüpft.
So nun dachte ich mir nach einem Jahr, könntest ja mal The Division 2 downloaden  und spielen. Habe versucht das Spiel im Ubiaccount einzubinden und bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung.
Bei WWZ hat alles mit den Keys funktioniert.
Kann es sein das der  The Division 2 Code  verfallen ist wegen nicht nutzens? Gab es da ein Verfallsdatum? Wäre echt blöd...

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat , Support hab ich schon angeschrieben aber das dauert bestimmt.

MfG


----------



## joejitzu (4. Mai 2020)

Hat sich geklärt. AMD Rewards schrieb eben das  The Division 2 Gold abgelaufen ist. Bieten mir nun an entweder RE 2 , Devil May Cry V oder Borderlands 3 an....werd wohl DMC V nehmen.. die anderen hab ich schon...


----------

